# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Security wearables >  Stilla Motion, pocket-sized security system, Stilla Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - wearestilla.com

youtube.com/@mystilla8055

Founder and CEO - Elin Elkehag 

"Stilla Motion - A pocket-sized security system" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Stilla Motion - now available on Indiegogo

Published on Sep 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Stilla's simple security solution

Published on Sep 18, 2016




> $29 will get you a Stilla if you act fast. The little pebble-shaped device’s strongest selling point is its simplicity. It’s got an accelerometer, a small speaker (or will in its final version, at least), a Bluetooth transmitter and a light on top, all powered by a replaceable watch battery.

----------

